# Apple Tree help



## oconnor1981 (Jul 22, 2011)

I put in two apple trees in the Summer of 2008. I put in a Honeycrisp and a State Fair. I'm not certain if they are grown abroad in the US but they are popular local varieties in MN.

They have grown really well (8-10' high and 5-6' span), and I've learned to prune them the best I can but I'm having a heck of a time getting them to flower. I think between both trees combined produced 6 flowers and 5-6 apples between the two of them last year and that was the only year they produced them.

There is an apple tree about a 100-150' away in the neighbors yard and he gets 100+ apples a year so I don't think it a cross pollinator issue but I am looking for a little advice or assistance on the matter.

So far this Spring I've got some leaves popping through the buds, and I have yet to see if it will flower this year. My neighbors has ton of blooms as it always does (this year it might have been bad too to a hard freeze recently).

Any and all help is appreciated.:surrender:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I have almost zero knowledge or experience.

I had one apple tree that was not doing much. I followed Jerry's bakers advice of root trimming in the spring and beating the bark with rolled up newspaper in the spring. That year the tree produced more, but my experience is limited to this one tree


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Give them a chance. Unless you bought large, mature trees, they may not be old enough to produce well yet. 
My peach trees have been in for 3 years. I had about a half dozen flowers till a late frost did them in. Same thing this year. Each tree had a couple dozen blossoms. We had a below freezing night last week and I have a feeling I lost them again.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like they are the dwarf trees and at 4 years they should be starting to produce well. That's one advantage of dwarf trees, they mature and produce much faster than the standard varieties. Get in touch with you local County extension office and they can probably give you good advice for your specific area. That's what they are paid to do.


----------



## oconnor1981 (Jul 22, 2011)

They aren't dwarf trees to my knowledge as they have grown like weeds since they were put in and their already too tall for dwarf trees. I guess waiting is the best thing to do. I've heard it is best for the tree to not produce early on because all of the energy goes into the tree growing then. It has just been a little frustrating because it has grown so much and I just hope their isn't something wrong with them. Like I said between the both of them I only got 6 blooms last year, and so far nothing this year but the leaves aren't fully bloomed so we'll see I guess.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

They are very young for full size trees to be producing yet. I would give them a few more years before I got worried. If you are in a rush buy a dwarf to plant near them that is at least 6 feet tall already from a nursery. It will start producing the next year and hold you over until your full size trees start producing by the ton.

Whatever you do do not root trim or prune your trees! They will produce more than normal, because of the damage you have done to them, so that if they die they will have reproduced and their lives not been in vain. Just give your trees, time, fertilizer, and water and they will take care of you soon enough.


----------

